# Got a surprise gift.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Wife surprised me with an early anniversary gift last weekend. I had been waiting for a while to pick one of these Primo ceramic grills up. I promptly went out and threw together a quick table for it as the ones they sell in the store are overpriced for the quality of material and workmanship and we'll be upgrading the patio soon.

Threw in a couple pictures of the first cook on her and man I'm hooked. amazing how well the grill kept the temp and how seemless it all worked.


I be grillin.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice happy early anniversary great looking steak n cooker.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice

What type of grill?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

That is a primo grill. specific model is the primo oval xl. It's a kamado style cooker like the big green egg. Difference is
1. It's american made by an american company.
2. It's oval which allows more space on the grill and also allows for indirect cooking(like you see i did)

Outside of that pretty much all ceramic cookers are the same. Super efficient, capable of 200-600+ degree cooking, smoking, roasting, etc. 

Just all around good grill if you like charcoal. ON the note of charcoal this thing only uses lump charcoal and when I say it lights fast and is up to temp quick I can honestly say it's faster then my old weber with a bag of kingsford.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

that is an awesome gift, and congrats!!! You are going to love that Primo.

The only weak link in the Primo is the gasket, which is pretty weak. If you are doing a lot of high heat burns, you will wear it out fast. A couple high heat pizza cooks did mine in easily. Replace with a Cotronics gasket and don't look back. But you can wait until you burn out the one you have. Just save the link below:

http://primogrillforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=712

Also, periodically check all of your hardware, especially on the list strap and hinge mechanism to keep them tight. I have had to replace my hinge assembly because of loose hardware.

All in all, the Primo is a great cooker. Very versitile and makes some fine grub.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

JuiceGoose said:


> That is a primo grill. specific model is the primo oval xl. It's a kamado style cooker like the big green egg. Difference is
> 
> 1. It's american made by an american company.
> 
> ...


Thank's for the info


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Great report and review.Your table is top notch!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

You need a Loofta Lighter for your coals. It'll light up in about 45 seconds.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

You're a lucky man! ATTABABY.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice! You did a great job on that table!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You done such a kick-arse job on the table,I think you could have built the cooker too.Well done !!!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Nice! I looked at them several weeks back and definitely want the Primo over the Egg due to the oval shape. Get the indirect ceramic plate and you can so some serious ribs


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I've bought the indirect plates and cooked a porkbutt utilizing them. Not really needed for low and slow but helps flareups. I cooked a 10lb porkbutt for 20 hours and still had enough coal left afterwards for another night hot grill for redfish.

I've also done several pizzas at 700 degrees and they came out as good as store made.

LOVE THIS SUCKA!!!


----------

